# Rotary table ptojects



## melsdad (Jan 14, 2014)

Anyone have any neat projects or parts that they made on there rotary table? I am going to be getting a 15" troyke horizontal/vertical rotary table. I have a few projects planned already. I just thought this would be a good thread to show off some of your work and offer suggestions to those starting out.


sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## RandyM (Jan 15, 2014)

Nothing fancy, but here is some of my handy work using a rotary table.

Spacers

I also, made an adapter for the chuck.


----------



## melsdad (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice looking parts Randy. I can't wait to I play with my new table!

sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## xalky (Jan 16, 2014)

Most projects require a multitude of tools to getter done. A rotary table is a tool. And like any other tool, there really is no specific project for a rotary table.  It's usually used in conjunction/addition to other machine tools. You can use it to machine radiused slots and, to locate holes that are located by a diameter or radius. It's an XY table that goes around in circles.:lmao:


----------



## melsdad (Jan 17, 2014)

Bill Gruby has some fine examples of use of a rotary table in his "home grown cutter grinder" Thread.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/19384-Home-Grown-Cutter-Grinder?p=172218#post172218


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you Brian. So you need not look to hard they are around pages 5 or 6.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Smudgemo (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey RandyM, 

Nice work!  I'm making a spacer much like yours, so thanks for the mounting idea - I had planned for something far more complicated that I'm more than happy to abandon.  I would like to ask if you had a reason not open the center more fully.  I had planned to on mine, but maybe I don't want to?  I suppose it would be easy enough to fit a plug and have things both ways.

Where I left off the other night:



Thanks, 
Ryan


----------



## RandyM (Jan 23, 2014)

Smudgemo said:


> Hey RandyM,
> 
> Nice work!  I'm making a spacer much like yours, so thanks for the mounting idea - I had planned for something far more complicated that I'm more than happy to abandon.  I would like to ask if you had a reason not open the center more fully.  I had planned to on mine, but maybe I don't want to?  I suppose it would be easy enough to fit a plug and have things both ways.
> 
> ...



Well, thank you Ryan. Looks like you have a really good start on yours. Keep us posted.

Actually, I have a center drilled for set up alignment. I bolt the indexer down to the table using a center in the spindle. Now it is all lined up and I am ready to go. This is usually good enough for the type of work I do. So putting a thru hole in it would be detrimental to my practices. Hope this helps.


----------



## Smudgemo (Jan 23, 2014)

Got it.  I'll be boring as planned since I went the reverse route for alignment and turned the taper off an MT2 drill arbor so it would fit a collet held by the spindle.  

Hmmm, can't seem to upload another photo.  Anyway, thanks and Go Pack!


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jan 23, 2014)

Here's a little "project" I did for my wife's Christmas present:




It was mostly done on the mill and you can clearly see where the rotab came in to play.  Here are "front" and "side" shots I took during the build to give you a better idea of the concept:







I milled it out of a 4" x 4" x 7" block of aluminum and finished up the base on the lathe.

-Ron


----------



## melsdad (Jan 24, 2014)

That is one cool looking piece of machined art!!

sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jan 24, 2014)

melsdad said:


> That is one cool looking piece of machined art!!
> 
> sent from my hand held hickymajig



Thanks much.  The wife was happy with it too.   Now my oldest daughter is hinting that she wants one...

-Ron


----------



## Garryzgarage (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Rotary table project*

WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF I CAN POST YOUR PICS ON MY FACEBOOK PAGE WE  ARE CHRISTIAN BASE FOKES, THANKS GARRY
Here's a little "project" I did for my wife's Christmas present:




It was mostly done on the mill and you can clearly see where the rotab came in to play.  Here are "front" and "side" shots I took during the build to give you a better idea of the concept:







I milled it out of a 4" x 4" x 7" block of aluminum and finished up the base on the lathe.

-Ron[/QUOTE]


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jan 24, 2014)

I have no problem with you using the images Gary.

I do need to make it clear that I can't take credit for the original design.  I saw a sculpture, using this concept, at the church my son has Boy Scout meetings at.  With that in mind I drew up my own set of "rough" plans in TurboCAD to aid in getting the layout/dimensions "just right".

Best regards,

-Ron


----------



## melsdad (Feb 1, 2014)

This will be my first project on my 15" troyke. I am making a mounting plate for a 10" Chuck I just bought. Here is the only shot I got of it in the lathe. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## ScrapMetal (Feb 1, 2014)

You're going to have trouble getting that centered...  :rofl:

-Ron


----------



## Smudgemo (Feb 2, 2014)

I got my version of RandyM's adapter done this afternoon.  I didn't really have any specific need for it right now, but when I do, man I'll be ready! :nuts:


----------



## CoopVA (Feb 2, 2014)

melsdad said:


> This will be my first project on my 15" troyke. I am making a mounting plate for a 10" Chuck I just bought. Here is the only shot I got of it in the lathe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know, the center of gravity of them Beamers is pretty good Ron...  :roflmao:


----------



## RandyM (Feb 3, 2014)

Smudgemo said:


> I got my version of RandyM's adapter done this afternoon.  I didn't really have any specific need for it right now, but when I do, man I'll be ready! :nuts:



WOW! Turned out GREAT!  :thumbsup:


----------



## melsdad (Feb 3, 2014)

ScrapMetal said:


> You're going to have trouble getting that centered...  :rofl:
> 
> -Ron



I have a plan...stay tuned.  I started another thread for this project. 

sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## brasssmanget (Feb 3, 2014)

Smudgemo said:


> I got my version of RandyM's adapter done this afternoon.  I didn't really have any specific need for it right now, but when I do, man I'll be ready! :nuts:
> 
> View attachment 69166
> View attachment 69167



Nice job. I like the 4-jaw chuck too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fabrickator (Feb 4, 2014)

Here's the first thing I made on mine, a tail stock DRO clamp. Of course, I used a cheapo, freebe digital caliper for the scale





I also surfaced and drilled 3 extra holes in my compound clamp when making a 2, to 4-bolt upgrade on my G0602.



	

		
			
		

		
	
.
	

		
			
		

		
	





I also drilled the screw holes on the orbit rings of my Gyro project to ensure they were accurate (180* apart).




I will be using the table for a million things and it's one tool in my shop I wouldn't be without.


----------



## melsdad (Feb 4, 2014)

Looking good fabricator!!


----------

